# Make PCBs using a mini CNC Router under $200



## First Try (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have did some research to find a cheap CNC router to make prototype PCBs and I have came across this one: The 1610 CNC. Link is in the description of m video if you guys want to check it out. So I have bought one, not expecting much and the result were very good, clean circuit boards. I've got the traces as thin as 0.6 mm. I have made a YouTube video showing the process of make a PCB using this machine. I also have the parts I have used and the software in the description.

Here is my video if you guys want to check it out on YouTube: -->>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPzTergqIUA<<--

Below are some pictures of the end results with this cheap machine.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum First Try.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Are you aware that this is a woodworking forum?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Are you aware that this is a woodworking forum?


do you realize that was all advertising???


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> do you realize that was all advertising???


Wondered, but hard to tell at times.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Found that to be pretty cool.
$165 on Amazon... might try that myself.

Theo.. a buck sixty five?! do you realize
how many coasters/doilies you can make?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> do you realize that was all advertising???


No links to any site where products are being sold so doesn't quite fit the criteria. We'll give him a chance and see where he goes with this. Maybe this is useful to the CNC crowd?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

UglySign said:


> Theo.. a buck sixty five?! do you realize
> how many coasters/doilies you can make?


Doilies? I don't think I'll be making any doilies this lifetime. But coasters? I can make as many as I want, with what I have right now, no need to buy any el cheapo CNC machine. I can see it now, the new CNC - coffee n coasters.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Doilies? I don't think I'll be making any doilies this lifetime. But coasters? I can make as many as I want, with what I have right now, no need to buy any el cheapo CNC machine. I can see it now, the new CNC - coffee n coasters.



Doilies would be the next level if they turn out.

You know you want it


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

UglySign said:


> Doilies would be the next level if they turn out.
> 
> You know you want it


Well, if you're right, post pictures of how they turn out.

Already got it, just poured myself a fresh mug full.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The making of PCBs is a popular past time. If you are only going to make a few then those cheap Chinese machines will be ok. If you are going to make more than a few I would recommend the Shapeoko or Xcarve. The Carbide 3d store has a set of PCB drill bits and they have a specific software package to make PCBs. 

Most of those Chinese little CNC Routers are a POC. They will make you beat your head against the wall. I do understand that if you just want to make a few PCBs then the price is right. A friend of mine likes to program and make things for the Raspberry Pi and he found a Chinese company that you upload your design and they make your PCB and mail them back to you. The turn around is about a month and a lot of that is the shipping from China. You could research the Chinese PCB makers and go that route.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

gdonham1 said:


> The making of PCBs is a popular past time. If you are only going to make a few then those cheap Chinese machines will be ok.


Yeah, but if you are only making a few it would be a lot more cost effective to just etch them. I've not etched any, but ran across a lot of info on it while researching metal electroetching. Cost should be less then $10, depending on just how you do it and with what materials. Lately I've been researching more on electroetching, and likely will make a major ($expensive) jump - when I find what I'm looking for I'll likely have at least $25 (twenty five) invested. Let's put it this way, electroetching is effective, but doesn't need to cost much. 

One of my first etchings.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Theo, did you just win the lottery,$25.?
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Theo, did you just win the lottery,$25.?
> Herb


I wish, but no. Been saving for a couple of years tho.


----------

